# Join a gym



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

I have wanted to start working out for years but I only ever went to the gym a few times in high school. I want to do this before semester starts if I can. I’ve been scared that I wouldn’t know how to use things properly and then it would get really awkward and I would eventually stop going, but I may as well at least try. 

I need to decide if I am going to join the one at uni or some other one. Doing it at uni would make sense, however there is always a dull undercurrent of anxiety while I am at uni, which is probably why I get really tired when I’m there. So maybe it would be better to do it somewhere else. But it might be more uncomfortable joining some random gym I’ve never been to before, I will probably feel slightly less out of place doing it at uni.


----------



## ShyRon (Dec 3, 2009)

Good for you. I hope you enjoy the benefits of it. People with SA tend to have many thoughts inside their heads & I found working out alleviate some of those obsessive thoughts. Also, it has some health benefits as well. I can relate a little bit to your situation. Recently moved to a new city. I was at the same gym for over 10 yrs so it was comfortable. Had to join a new one & the closest one was Gold's Gym, which is full of big guys w/ muscles. It was intimidating at first & I had to learn some new habits but it all worked out. The more you go, the easier it gets.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

It's something to be poud of I find. I'm your age and when all else fails I know I've kept up my daily routine of martial arts/weight training. Sometimes after I know I've scored a really solid bout of kickboxing on a bag I just can't stop laughing about I don't even know what, my life is total ****e otherwise lol. Dopamine is a great way to counter anxiety and depression. I build up my own home gym over a period of 4 years. It's something noone can take away. When you feel angry or down it feels great to take it out on a heavy bag I can tell you. 

Untill you do it you won't see the wood for the trees so good luck starting up. Hope you get ripped to your satisfaction anyways

Oh no! Not golds gym I've been through 5 heavy bags from those people in the last 2 years lol. The one before last clean split in half. Deffinitely not for kickboxing but otherwise good hehe.


----------



## shimmer1221 (Feb 18, 2010)

I just started working out within the last year. I go to Golds Gym myself and have a muscled up trainer so that helps me being that im getting used to going in there and people getting to know who i am. i feel like working out helps me too. i just quit smoking and working out seems to be helping overall! just gotta stick with it and keep putting myself out there!


----------



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

if uni gym makes you anxieous, join the another one. I'm a member of a gym and while it took me two / three visits to get settled as such you soon realise that the gym aint actually that bad a place for SA because everyone is busy doing their own thing. I mean it, when i'm in a bar I'm always see people looking / starring at me cus they think i look mad but never in the gym, ppl have 45-60 mins to do their stuff and get out. Expercise can have great physical health benefits, but for the mind too. Anxiety / stree reduced but also increased confidence through weight lose, bigger muscles (guns as ron burgundy would call them).

go for it I'd say. 

I do have a small house set up too though for rainy, and depressing days. 

yeah sticking with is the key. Check out bodybuilding.com forums for great help if you lift weights.


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

I signed up for the gym today, and I have orientation later this week. If it goes well this might end up being a lot easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

Best of luck. Something I'm meaning to do this year. Theres a pretty awesome gym at my campus but locally theres a 24hr gym which I think would be much better for me.

I did a lot of biking a year or two back and it was really satisfying to finish a hard ride and feel shattered but also quite pleased at the same time.


----------

